# Which movie/scene drives you crazy?



## marcusp13

Here’s one, had a look but couldn’t find an existing thread on this so..

Which movie or scene really grinds your gears for inaccuracy? Yes I know you must expect this from movies but let’s go for it.

I worked in the cruise industry for 11 years so anything relating to ships/boats that is dramatised does my head in. Poseidon in particular, the whole film is a sea tumbleweed of inaccuracies.


----------



## The Cueball

Usually anything with motorbikes is wrong, from tyres changing between scenes, going fast with no eye protection or talking to each other while riding!

Cars skidding, the generic ‘alarm’ that locks/unlocks the doors.

Scenes that show the car still in Park but they are driving down a road.

Anything to do with Nos! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Any movie where they never need to change magazines as they have an endless supply of bullets in each magazine.
There are very few films where you see anyone execute a mag change, Heat is one when Val Kilmer does a tactical mag change part way through their escape from the bank and the John Wick films are the others that spring to mind.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Any "hacker" scene where the hacker either accesses remotely or gets into a server cabinet and within seconds finds the exact file they were looking for.

Even 35 years ago when people had a sleeve with two 5.25 disks and winchester drives were the stuff of legend, no one ever found a file that fast, never mind in a global organisation with thousands of servers and petabytes of data.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Any movie that has the hero setting off sprinklers in a building by activating the fire alarm or by wafting smoke under a sprinkler head.


----------



## Darlofan

Any car chase in a movie. 
Number of gears they seem to have is crazy.
Get the steering to look right for where the car is going, especially in modern films.
Drivers looking at passengers for an extraordinary amount of time!


----------



## muzzer

But by far and away the biggest laugh is Steven Seagull and specifically Under Seige 2. Some woman marksman shoots him with a 7.62 sniper rifle in the shoulder and he shrugs it off as a flesh wound. I may never have been shot with a 7.62 but i have seen the damage they do and it wouldnt have been " a flesh wound"


----------



## President Swirl

Too many to list. Though it's the continuity or lack of that bothers me most of all. I guess the DB5 Keeping pace with an f355 in goldeneye I believe it was. That bothers me more than it should. The ferrari would be in the next town having an oil change before Bond had wrenched his way into second gear before understeering into the afterlife.
I know Aston's are synonymous with Bond, but people get misty eyed over the older ones which in reality make continental drift seem like Usain Bolt.


----------



## packard

Picking a lock
Hot wiring cars
Cars flipping / jumping over 
No magazine changes in weapons, no kick back
Hacking systems in seconds 
Always have sat cover for recon
Dunkirk film so many in that drives me crazy


----------



## cangri

That people mistake movies for reality or documentaries.

Yet they do not have any issues with games or simulators.


----------



## Caledoniandream

The fact that every helicopter explodes in a big fireball.
People get thrown out of the way by an explosion and have no injuries apart from a sooty face.
Way too many stereotypes being used, good women attractive, the hero a mainly white good looking chap, you know who the baddies are before you are five minutes into the movie.

I do miss the Saturday afternoons watching Clint Eastwood and Bonanza:lol::lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Any "hacker" scene where the hacker either accesses remotely or gets into a server cabinet and within seconds finds the exact file they were looking for.
> 
> Even 35 years ago when people had a sleeve with two 5.25 disks and winchester drives were the stuff of legend, no one ever found a file that fast, never mind in a global organisation with thousands of servers and petabytes of data.


 I grew up operating a DEC VAX with a Dustbin lid Winchester drive ..... I'll get me coat :doublesho

Movie wise, i am surprised no-one has mentioned my pet hate about car chases in films

I really , really hate it when the "hero" in a car chase makes the car accelerate hard by throwing the gear lever forward with a determined look on his face (and i am looking at the wanky Fast & Furious series here ...)

We can also include any Tom Cruise car chase sequence in this.


----------



## GleemSpray

Movie bombs that have big red LED countdown timers.

Bad Guys and their henchmen that wear black clothing and sunglasses, drive black cars, ride black motorcycles and fly black helicopters.

The 3 bad guys on (black) motorcycles who have apparently been waiting patiently all day in traffic, just so they can chase the hero when needed and start shooting at him


----------



## HEADPHONES

I always find it hilarious that Hollywood thinks that every time a superior alien race travels across the universe to Earth, their first stop is always NY or LA.
May as well call Earth the US :lol:


----------



## bluechimp

Top Gun, love the film, but the scene where Goose dies and they are clearly operating in the mountains etc but somehow they crash into the sea in the middle of a landmass.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

muzzer said:


> But by far and away the biggest laugh is Steven Seagull and specifically Under Seige 2. Some woman marksman shoots him with a 7.62 sniper rifle in the shoulder and he shrugs it off as a flesh wound. I may never have been shot with a 7.62 but i have seen the damage they do and it wouldnt have been " a flesh wound"


And conversely, when someone gets shot with a shotgun and they fly backwards about 15 feet across the room. 😂


----------



## Darlofan

GleemSpray said:


> Movie bombs that have big red LED countdown timers.
> 
> Bad Guys and their henchmen that wear black clothing and sunglasses, drive black cars, ride black motorcycles and fly black helicopters.
> 
> The 3 bad guys on (black) motorcycles who have apparently been waiting patiently all day in traffic, just so they can chase the hero when needed and start shooting at him


Or the motorbike tailgating a car for ages. Just slam your brakes on, game over for the biker.


----------



## The happy goat

Cars that make a ‘cornering/wheel spin screech’ on dirt!

Anything that blows up on impact, bad guys making multiple shots only for the good guys to take one shot to make the kill and anything that couldn’t happen in real life.

Bad CGI.

And why do the villains in James Bond have to capture James, tell them their plan and how they will to do it and then try to kill him?!


----------



## cptzippy

Doesn’t necessarily drive me crazy but I drive my wife crazy with any military movies. “Nope that’s wrong” “he’s ate up from the ground up” “where’s a sergeant major when you need one” “you call that stacking the door”


----------



## muzzer

Another one that grinds my gears and i'm lookin at Wanted for this one.
The hero take a beating that would kill a normal person, or at least put them in hospital, and in Wanted Wesley gets a kicking like no other and then gets up with a grin on his face and goes back for more.

Right


----------



## kingswood

2 extra to what people have said about F&F and bond.

the F&F where the race up the runway and fight in/on the plane, someone worked out the runway wld need to be 12mile long min for the time they were at it.

and the bond, sky fall I think, where they're on the island shaped like the ship in the server room. to keep that about of equipment cool wld require super cooling gear and air con.wld be noisy as hell. let its dead quiet


----------



## Cookies

Any F&F style car chase, where the driver constantly changes from third to fourth, and the camera always points at their feet while they're furiously stamping on the pedals. 

Dubbed engine noises. Dubbed fake horns. 

Oh, and dont ever, ever watch a movie called The 2nd with Ryan Philippe. Genuinely awful. A multitude of errors, and my son pointed out that in one shoot out in a stair well, they just repeated the same scene over and over. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp13

I think a lot of people here will appreciate this:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

That's how I used to drive my Honda Type R EP3 

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Nidge76 said:


> That's how I used to drive my Honda Type R EP3
> 
> Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


Back in the day, that how i HAD to drive the 2nd gen Honda Civic, with its meaty 1300cc engine ..:lol:


----------



## straight6hatch

Yeah, so the constant gear changes in most films annoy me. 

The bit that REALLY gets me going is the engine noise. Someone in a diesel E class merc flooring it with a v8 sound? Little smart cars with a throaty V6 noise? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## LSpec

also any chasing car scene where tires, for some reason are indestructible.. song / dance scenes, and not even one car has ABS on any movie, hard braking always has a looking wheel.


----------



## GleemSpray

Read the story behind the films like Italian Job or Bullit and the stunt coordinators write about how many specially reinforced identical cars were trashed during the filming.

Dukes of Hazzard was the same for those old enough to remember it. They had a bunch of identical General Lee cars which they regularly trashed.

Its like Top Gear when Clarkson was throwing a Fezzer sideways and just out of camera shot would be the Ferrari UK team of mechanics with an identical spare car and a trailer full of spare tyres and replacement parts.

Don't try this at home, kids..


----------



## Shiny

Explosions / water torrents etc that deny physics. Independence Day was the worse where the woman escaped an all engulfing fire ball by tucking behind an open doorway. Elevator shaft explosions often do the same. 

Low pixel security cameras that can be “enhanced” to the finest detail or even better, rotated so you can see from the back of villains head to his face (or every episode of CSI).

Computer screens that make blipping noises every time data appears on the screen...


----------



## GleemSpray

Shiny said:


> Explosions / water torrents etc that deny physics. Independence Day was the worse where the woman escaped an all engulfing fire ball by tucking behind an open doorway. Elevator shaft explosions often do the same.
> 
> Low pixel security cameras that can be "enhanced" to the finest detail or even better, rotated so you can see from the back of villains head to his face (or every episode of CSI).
> 
> Computer screens that make blipping noises every time data appears on the screen...


Running away from an imminent explosion and knowing when to throw you self at the floor just before it explodes (in slow motion of course!)

Hehhehe - like you say "we've enhanced the CCTV footage Sir and you can read the number he is dialing from his mobile phone screen ...."

Computer screens that say "ATTEMPTED SECURITY VIOLATION" in big flashing letters when the hack is attempted.

Extended shoot outs that end with the protagonists weapons jamming / falling over a ledge, so they have no other choice but to remove their shirts and slug it out, like real men do in real life.....


----------

